# Fluid around baby's lungs



## Hevn

I had an ultrasound today (31+4) to check baby's growth and check the position of my placenta as I was diagnosed with placenta previa at 18 weeks. My placenta has moved so that's good news, baby is in the 71st percentile and weighing roughly 4lb 3oz right now.
I was told that baby has a lot of fluid around her lungs and that I need to go to a different hospital for another ultrasound. When my OBGYN told me this, I couldn't even think straight after that and didn't ask any questions.
Has anyone experienced this before? what exactly can/does it mean and what do they do about it? I'm so worried right now


----------



## megrenade

I didn't want to read and run, but I have noooo idea. I'm sorry and I hope things get better :hugs:


----------



## niki_nichole

Good luck!


----------



## Hevn

Thanks ladies. I can't seem to find much information about it even using the dreaded google. Surely it can't be that uncommon... Only thing I can think is that maybe it's part of another problem and not an isolated problem. Meh I don't know. All I can do right now is hope for the best and hope that I get a phone call today giving me the appointment for the Perinatology hospital for the ultrasound and other tests.
Just the 'not knowing' is so hard....


----------



## Samie18

Will be interesting to see what they say as lungs are filled with fluid whilst inside so wonder what they mean....


----------



## Hevn

Yeah they are but this is around the babys lungs, from what I can gather, there's supposed to be *some* fluid but on the ultrasound I had yesterday my OBGYN showed me one of the lungs and basically it had the lungs and then between the lungs and the chest wall there was a thick dark pool which he said was fluid that shouldn't be there. Maybe there's too much fluid... I'm not sure honestly. It's such a blur.


----------



## Samie18

Ohhh hopefully you will get answers soon because like you said there isnt much on google to help either.:hugs:


----------



## Hevn

I got my appointment for Friday morning. Hoping for the best and hope they give me some answers and not make me wait until Nov 1 when I see my OBGYN!


----------



## j3ss

Hope everything turns out okay. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hevn

Will do, thanks ladies


----------



## bellaxgee

i believe it is called a pleural effusion, which means your baby has fluid in the chest cavity around the lungs. try googling that and maybe you will get some more info.

also, try posting in the gestational complications thread - you may get some more support and feedback in there. i am sure you are not the only one going through this.

try to hang in there and stay positive :hug:


----------

